# Found a dog, looking for his owners



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

My Mom found a loose dog today and we need to find his owners quickly. We've already put up posters around the neighborhood, posted a found pet ad on craigslist, and spread his picture on Facebook,tumblr and twitter. Does anyone else have any ideas on how to find the owner?

And just in case, here is his picture and our contact information.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...07011877.30084.162963740411337&type=1&theater


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

The only other thing I can think of would be to take him to your vet's office to have him scanned for a microchip.

I'm glad your mom took him off the street and is keeping him safe. Hopefully his owners are looking for him and they can be reunited soon.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Good for you and your mom for taking him in! You're giving him a much safer place to stay than letting him remain on the street. :redyay:

 Give copies of the flyer to the local vet clinics. Ask if they can scan him for a microchip. 
 I'm assuming he has no collar with ID. But if he was wearing a rabies tag, contact the county's Animal Services division and ask if they can trace the tag. (We used this method to reunite dogs after Hurricane Katrina.)
 Put up a flyer at the local humane society. Also ask the humane society if they know any breed rescue groups for collies or shelties, or other similar looking dogs. If they do, contact those groups and send them the flyer. 
 Contact the local newspaper, and place a 'found' ad. (It shouldn't cost you anything.)
 Post a "found" notice at www.lostmydoggie.com/
 How large an area of the neighborhood did you post flyers on? If you don't hear anything soon, you may try expanding the area. Dogs often stay close to home, but sometimes they can wander pretty far if they've been chasing something.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Toby is home again!

My Mom had gotten in touch with the fire station yesterday, and apparently when his family reported him missing this morning, they recognized his description. So his family came to our house and picked him up. It was so sweet to see him reunited, especially since we know what it's like to lose a pet. They were so happy to get him back that they were in tears!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

YAY! That's great news!


----------

